# recommend boots



## bonesxl1100 (Feb 22, 2008)

hey all,

I was wondering if there were any recommendations for boots. I currently wear the red wings 1412 boot now. These were good boots for when i was a cable guy. But I'm looking for something that is better suited for the work I'm in now. Im currently a groundsman for a tree company now. 

I assume steel toe would be best. i looked at the loggers that red wings make but they all seem to be pretty warm boots. I was looking for something I can wear warm weather as the season is coming. I'll probably buy a set for cold weather too eventually. Unless there is a pair that works year round. i actually wear the redwings mentioned above year round. Theye aren't too warm so they are tolerable in the summer months and tolerable in the winter months. Although my feet do get a bit cold sometimes.

Anyway, any suggestions? Price is not too much of a problem as I am willing to spend what I have to for safety and comfort.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm currently wearing chippewas. I think they have been the best mid range price boot I have tried so far. I want to get a pair of fitted wesco boots this year. They look very comfortable. The chippewas are about a year old and are beginning to wear out. My spurs seem to wear hard and the inside of the outside of the boot, the stitching and leather is wearing out. If that makes sence. Other boots I have tried didn't even last a year. I hate wearing steel toes in the winter but it's a must.


----------



## bonesxl1100 (Feb 22, 2008)

are these the ones?

http://workingperson.com/products/2...ots:__Sportility_Logger_Work_Boots_73075.html

they got good reviews.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 22, 2008)

*boots*

wesco $$$ tom trees


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 22, 2008)

This is what I wear:

http://workingperson.com/products/22_353_42/1/373/Wesco_Boots:_Highliner_Lineman_Boots__9710.html


*Worth Every Penny !*


----------



## bonesxl1100 (Feb 23, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> This is what I wear:
> 
> http://workingperson.com/products/22_353_42/1/373/Wesco_Boots:_Highliner_Lineman_Boots__9710.html
> 
> ...




those look and sound great. I wondr if there is a dealer near me.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 23, 2008)

bonesxl1100 said:


> those look and sound great. I wondr if there is a dealer near me.



You'll pay about 100.00 more at a local dealer. 

The working person site has the greatest return policy anywhere.
They even let you print return postage and an address label on your printer.

If they don't fit when you get them, just ship them back. 
No cost , No hassle.


----------



## Brush Hog (Feb 23, 2008)

Reachtreeservi, how tall are those ? I need to get a pair for this year. I've seen some that are 16" tall. I get bad chaffing/twisting from my Buckingham's on my legs. I think I may get the super pads or the aluminum pads.


----------



## SWAMPY036 (Feb 23, 2008)

I only have loggers on when I am in spikes. If I am working on the ground I will wear red wing 2408s unless it is muddy. If your going to be dragging brush I would say get something with out a heel. Thats just me like I said before, my loggers come off at the base of the tree. good luck.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 23, 2008)

Brush Hog said:


> Reachtreeservi, how tall are those ? I need to get a pair for this year. I've seen some that are 16" tall. I get bad chaffing/twisting from my Buckingham's on my legs. I think I may get the super pads or the aluminum pads.



Those are 10 In. tall. 

Are you wrapping the bottom strap around the shank and then going to the buckle ? Not just going over the shank. 
Wrapping it like that will most likely solve the twisting problem.

I use the super climber pads. They work pretty good. Although I don't have any complaints , My next set of pads will be the alum. caddy pads. 
Just to try something different and Lots of people rave about them.


I agree with swampy about getting out of the climbers asap. I wear a pair of 6 in. boots on the ground.


----------



## beowulf343 (Feb 23, 2008)

The taller boots are nice in winter snow and cold, but way too hot to climb in during the summer.


----------



## mudguts (Feb 27, 2008)

I have Westcos, Vibergs, Hoffmans and Whites. My unconsiuis mind always has me reaching for the Whites.


----------



## gremlin (Feb 28, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> Those are 10 In. tall.
> 
> Are you wrapping the bottom strap around the shank and then going to the buckle ? Not just going over the shank.
> Wrapping it like that will most likely solve the twisting problem.
> ...



reach just curious what do you mean by wrapping the strap around the shank and then going to the buckle? my spurs twist sometimes and sometimes they dont. just curious. hoping to solve the problem


----------



## masiman (Feb 28, 2008)

gremlin said:


> reach just curious what do you mean by wrapping the strap around the shank and then going to the buckle? my spurs twist sometimes and sometimes they dont. just curious. hoping to solve the problem



Check out the attached pic I got from the Sherrill website.


----------



## mudguts (Feb 28, 2008)

Ya beat me to it


----------



## elmnut (Feb 29, 2008)

Mikecutstrees said:


> I'm currently wearing chippewas. I think they have been the best mid range price boot I have tried so far. I want to get a pair of fitted wesco boots this year. They look very comfortable. The chippewas are about a year old and are beginning to wear out. My spurs seem to wear hard and the inside of the outside of the boot, the stitching and leather is wearing out. If that makes sence. Other boots I have tried didn't even last a year. I hate wearing steel toes in the winter but it's a must.



Chippewas are great boots, but beware, they make some in China, they call them sport utility boots. Check before you buy!


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 29, 2008)

*Wrapping the bottem strap.*

It'll solve the twisting.
If you have big feet like me (size 13) it is very hard to wrap the shaft and get the strap buckled.
I can only get it in the last hole on the strap. And they are even harder to unbuckle and remove. But it works great.


----------



## gremlin (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks folks ill be giving that a shot


----------



## oharatree (Feb 29, 2008)

I am a huge fan of my georgia loggers. For the $190 that you pay for them, they go a long way.


----------



## hornett224 (Feb 29, 2008)

*$190?*

sounds high.where are they made?


----------



## oharatree (Feb 29, 2008)

I just looked in the tongue....China.


----------



## clearance (Feb 29, 2008)

hornett224 said:


> sounds high.where are they made?



Thats high? How about $400+, for the best lineman/climbing boots ever made, Viberg? Check out thier website, a boot for every working or outdoors man.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 1, 2008)

clearance said:


> Thats high? How about $400+, for the best lineman/climbing boots ever made, Viberg? Check out thier website, a boot for every working or outdoors man.



+1. I don't understand why guys go cheap on boots. You're only issued two feet, why not take care of them right.


----------



## hornett224 (Mar 2, 2008)

*seems high to me.*



clearance said:


> Thats high? How about $400+, for the best lineman/climbing boots ever made, Viberg? Check out thier website, a boot for every working or outdoors man.



when you could get some USA made Danners or Hoffmans for just a few bucks more.Danner has some chinese boots too and they suck.i have heard the USA ones are much better.

i'm sure the Vibergs are great boots and i'm glad you like them but it is your opinion.seems more people swear by the Wescos.


----------



## hornett224 (Mar 2, 2008)

*i couldn't agree more.*



Gologit said:


> +1. I don't understand why guys go cheap on boots. You're only issued two feet, why not take care of them right.



it's like the guy that buys the 25k Goldwing or 30k Ducati and buys the $100 HJC helmet. amazes me but some folks just don't get it.


----------



## elmnut (Mar 2, 2008)

if you have a 10 cent head, you buy a 10 cent helmet!


----------



## gremlin (Mar 2, 2008)

*wrapping strap around shank*

I tried what u folks advised me to and it worked great. thanks for the advice.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 2, 2008)

hornett224 said:


> when you could get some USA made Danners or Hoffmans for just a few bucks more.Danner has some chinese boots too and they suck.i have heard the USA ones are much better.
> 
> i'm sure the Vibergs are great boots and i'm glad you like them but it is your opinion.seems more people swear by the Wescos.



Viberg is specialty boot manufacturerer out of Victoria BC and has a limited market penetration, hence fewer people will have had the opportunity to try them and will prefer the better known brands.

Vibergs are made from water buffalo hide, and can be repair/resoled several times.


----------



## hornett224 (Mar 2, 2008)

*i'm not doubting they are great boots.*



BC WetCoast said:


> Viberg is specialty boot manufacturerer out of Victoria BC and has a limited market penetration, hence fewer people will have had the opportunity to try them and will prefer the better known brands.
> 
> Vibergs are made from water buffalo hide, and can be repair/resoled several times.



they look very well made.


----------



## Brush Hog (Mar 7, 2008)

reachtreeservi, yes I wrap them but it's the the top strap digging into shin. I can't seem to get it tight enough to prevent them from twisting. 

As long as we are talking about boots what does everyone use for pruning jobs ? I don't prune yet but hopefully after arborculture class I will be. Shooting for arborist license by mid summer.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Mar 7, 2008)

K-Mart sells a 8 " boot w/ square heel. The interior of the boot has that sweat away material ( socks stay dry ) on 90 degree days. Climbers stay put & I use 2 pr. a yr.. Great & comfortable w/ good arch support. Usually on sale buy one pr. 2nd. 50% off. Normally $ 44.95 plus 1/2 off 2 nd.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 7, 2008)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> K-Mart sells a 8 " boot w/ square heel. The interior of the boot has that sweat away material ( socks stay dry ) on 90 degree days. Climbers stay put & I use 2 pr. a yr.. Great & comfortable w/ good arch support. Usually on sale buy one pr. 2nd. 50% off. Normally $ 44.95 plus 1/2 off 2 nd.



I like to climb in those winterlined snow boots. I like the rubber sole, good grip and its doesn't hurt the trees as a much as a hard lugged boot. The boots are so thick that I can tightened the spur straps as tight as possible, they spurs stay put and my feet can move around. 
I picked up a pair of 180 dollar hunting boots for 1/2 price which are sort of the same thing. I do not like the high healed Redwing type "bricks" at all. I feel like I am walking funny and they are not very comfortable at all. I have found that the high heal does not do much to keep the spurs from moving around. If you crank the straps tight you lose circulation and your feet fold over. Keep the redwings I will take columbia, for half price of course.


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 13, 2008)

*i meant............*



clearance said:


> Thats high? How about $400+, for the best lineman/climbing boots ever made, Viberg? Check out thier website, a boot for every working or outdoors man.



it sounds high for Georgia boots.it's not like they are made in Georgia of the USA.i have no problem paying top dollar for a quality product but i'm not paying $190 for Georgias from China when Bailey's is selling Hoffman's for $220-235 from the good 'ol USA.just doesn't make sense.


----------



## treepanda (Apr 14, 2008)

Have a look at the meindl forestry boot, ( google them)quite expensive, made in germany, very comfortable and hard wearing boot, my last pair lasted 4-5 years! I had a pair of red wing logger boots (insulated) when I worked in the states but I found that the cuban heel gave me sore feet when I was doing a lot of ground work, especially line trimming or street tree work where I was walking on tarseal all day..

The meindl's make great motorbike boots too..

There is also another brand Haix which are very similar to the meindls...


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 14, 2008)

*meindl makes a great boot for sure.*

they make hiking boots for Cabelas here.there are a nice pair on the Hoffman's website but they don't offer size 13.it looks like i am going with Hoffman's unless i can find a stocking LaSportiva dealer here.i have a pair from years ago but they don't fit anymore.i'd rather wear them than what i have worn so far.


----------



## CE99 (Apr 15, 2008)

*boots*

make sure you get a pair that are electrical hazard rated:spam:


----------



## kruege84 (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, I've never heard such a technical discussion about boots...

I do landscape construction during the summers. At the beginning of every season I pick up a pair of Timberland Pro Series. Typical steel toe construction boot. $80 gets through the whole year and then some working 60-70 hours a week. I really like them. They're pretty comfortable and never hurt my feet... at least not more than any other boot would after a 14 hour shift. They should have 'em at Meijer. With that out the way though, I can't wait to get my hands on a nice pair of Red Wings.

Also, there seems to be a lot of talk about "logger" boots. Would someone in construction, like myself, see any advantages in getting a pair? Or are they more specifically designed from climbing and forestry work? Should I check 'em out, or stick with the style I've been using?


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Meijer ain't everywhere.*

only one i have seen outside Michigan is in Kentucky just over the river from Cincinnati Ohio off I-75. 

i doubt you will like the heel on a logger for construction.i don't like it for logging.


----------

